# The IRS is giving extra rebates on top of the unemployment rebate.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So we all know that $10,200 of unemployment compensation was tax free for 2020 but now if your married and filed jointly you may qualify for a $20,400 tax free exemption so basically a $2,000 additional refund may be coming your way.





__





IRS to recalculate taxes on unemployment benefits; refunds to start in May | Internal Revenue Service


IR-2021-71, March 31, 2021 — To help taxpayers, the Internal Revenue Service announced today that it will take steps to automatically refund money this spring and summer to people who filed their tax return reporting unemployment compensation before the recent changes made by the American Rescue...




www.irs.gov


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

At this point I'd be happy if get off there ass and send me my 2019 refund.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> At this point I'd be happy if get off there ass and send me my 2019 refund.


It is amazing when things go wrong it takes forever to fix.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd like to think that they know, I know how to play there Assessment procedures against them on the 10 yrs to collect in there Statutes / Regulations. As there time to collect the last 12,000 expired last Sept. Had an extension to file , returned filed in Oct. There by punishing me by with holding the refund. But I doubt that is what is really going on. Covid seems to be the big player.
I talked to an Agent in Jan. to get a copy of the Lien Release and it came in 3 weeks.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, I know life is not fair but I don't think this is fair to the people who actually kept driving/delivering during the pandemic instead of sitting on unemployment. The only thing they offered was delaying part of the tax amount due or those crazy loans which I was certainly not getting involved with.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> Well, I know life is not fair but I don't think this is fair to the people who actually kept driving/delivering during the pandemic instead of sitting on unemployment. The only thing they offered was delaying part of the tax amount due or those crazy loans which I was certainly not getting involved with.


Why? Nowhere does it say if you worked you can't claim the tax break.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Why? Nowhere does it say if you worked you can't claim the tax break.


It says it in the article unless I'm missing something. The legislation, signed on March 11, allows taxpayers who earned less than $150,000 in modified adjusted gross income to exclude unemployment compensation up to $20,400 if married filing jointly and $10,200 for all other eligible taxpayers. *The legislation excludes only 2020 unemployment benefits from taxes.*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> It says it in the article unless I'm missing something. The legislation, signed on March 11, allows taxpayers who earned less than $150,000 in modified adjusted gross income to exclude unemployment compensation up to $20,400 if married filing jointly and $10,200 for all other eligible taxpayers. *The legislation excludes only 2020 unemployment benefits from taxes.*


Right. Regardless if you worked or not, the first $10,200 of unemployment is tax free. Anyone who got unemployment will get the tax break. Whether you worked or not is non-applicable. If you worked and collected unemployment, you're not disqualified from the tax break


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> At this point I'd be happy if get off there ass and send me my 2019 refund.


When did you file your 2019 refund? 

My son filed his in May of 2021 and was told it could take up to a year to get processed. The IRS is way behind, especially on paper returns mailed in.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

After filing an Extension, Oct 1st 2020. So 9 months, not counting Oct.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> After filing an Extension, Oct 1st 2020. So 9 months, not counting Oct.


That sucks, I'm not telling my son, he won't be happy.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

run for the cheese, rats !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> That sucks, I'm not telling my son, he won't be happy.


Ya in Jan. on another matter I went to there office here, the guy said they were 5-6 months behind. Then a couple of months later a women on the news said they were 7 months behind. Normally I wouldn't care but this refund is a good size. The good part is that the State, FTB sent there refund in the normal 6 weeks for 2019. So in a way the FTB has given the Federal a blessing of sorts. I do expect interest to be included and the woman on the news confirmed that at 8 to 8.5 %, However being I only paid in 189$ I doubt the interest amount will go over that. Oh well.
I have considered doing a Freedom of Information Act request, FOIA , I have done many before, to see if there is anything in the coding that might tip me off to bad things, but with my luck the refund probably comes just after I send it. Ugh...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> That sucks, I'm not telling my son, he won't be happy.


Sooooo guess what came in the mail today ? Ten months later. The good part is they gave may 2020 return a blessing to since that check came as well. Also it was 110$ more so I think they added the interest on the other.

Nice catch btw. Those are the best trips .


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Filed in Feb, got refund Mar 3.

But still waiting on adjusted refund on the $10,200 unemployment.

Promised May, June, July, August, September (?)

_"The IRS hasn't disbursed any refunds for taxes overpaid on 2020 unemployment benefits in over a month [July 28]..." CNET 8/30/21_


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Filed in Feb, got refund Mar 3.
> 
> But still waiting on adjusted refund on the $10,200 unemployment.
> 
> ...


I filed my taxes before they were accepting them. They accepted it the first day they were accepting returns. Got my return sometime in March. Finally got my adjusted refund due to the new unemployment rule about 2 weeks ago. Single, no dependents, and early filer. Supposed to be one of the first one processed. Many people who were supposed to be processed after mine got their money before me. Regardless though I did get my adjusted refund


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I filed my taxes before they were accepting them. They accepted it the first day they were accepting returns. Got my return sometime in March. Finally got my adjusted refund due to the new unemployment rule about 2 weeks ago. Single, no dependents, and early filer. Supposed to be one of the first one processed. Many people who were supposed to be processed after mine got their money before me. Regardless though I did get my adjusted refund


The article also mentioned about receiving a letter with adjustment details within 30 days of payment.
I was going to ask if you got one, and just today I received the letter, so it looks like my refund is on the way finally.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The article also mentioned about receiving a letter with adjustment details within 30 days of payment.
> I was going to ask if you got one, and just today I received the letter, so it looks like my refund is on the way finally.


I did get a letter but I got mine after I got the deposit. It was pretty quickly afterwards. I want to say within a couple days. Now it very well may have been sitting in the mailbox for a couple days🤷‍♀️ . I would say if you got the letter it should be any day now


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

For my 2020 refund , the refund letter came three or four days after the check came. Nothing for the 2019 check. Both came the same day.


----------

